# Star Shadow quilt top



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I participated in a 'Quilt an hour a day' project from a quilt blog. I love how this top turned out. I can't remember what the designer called it, but I call it Shadow Stars.










I love the secondary design.
Here is the light block.









And the dark block.









I am thinking about adding more borders on this so it will be big enough for my daughter's bed.

Winona


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I like the added demension the shadow squares give it. I have just the perfect fabric for this quilt top. Is there a pattern to be found for this? Or at least what size are the squares?

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh isn't that beautiful! What an awesome design... I love stars!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that. I'm partial to optical types of blocks/quilts.

Angie


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Your quilt is lovely! Great star points too! Can you tell us the name of the blog you got the pattern from?
Karen in Indiana


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Googled it: http://www.suehecker.com/2008/05/23/quilt-for-an-hour-day-5/


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Jedimom! 
karen in Indiana


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Very pretty!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is really cool!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

This is so pretty-the shadow effect really adds to the overall pattern....and I knew I had Tri-Recs acrylic pattern pieces and a book somewhere so went on search mission and found them. Think I'll try a block. Thanks for posting your picture. DEE


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh I really like that alot... very nice


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That is really pretty!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

LOVE IT !!!!
TFS 
bopeep


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Gorgeous quilt!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is very pretty!
You did really good on it.


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful Quilt!! Do you mind posting the blog you visit where you followed this?? TIA!


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

JediMom said:


> Googled it: http://www.suehecker.com/2008/05/23/quilt-for-an-hour-day-5/


Woo Hoo...thanks!


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

The designer is Judy Laquidara. She occassionally does a 'quilt for an hour' project that you follow along for several days and she breaks the project up into hour-size pieces. The project only stays up on her blog for a little while. This project began on May 19. I think it has already been removed. Her website is:
http://www.patchworktimes.com/

She does really nice work.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome!! I really liked this quilt!!Great job!! The colors really show off the design wonderfully..Any idea how you will quilt it? Thanks for sharing!
Maxine


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice--I love patterns that have 2 designs going on at once. Nice job too


----------

